# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Σπόροι τριαντάφυλλου

## lianna

Καλησπέρα. Χθές που πήγα στο pet για να φτιάξω μίγμα σπορων για το καναρίνι μου ανακάλυψα και σπόρους τριαντάφυλλου. Ξέρεις κανείς κάτι για αυτούς και αν μπορώ να του δώσω;

----------


## jk21

πολυ θρεπτικοι με τεραστια αντιοξειδωτικη αξια !

ψαξε πληροφοριες για rosa canina και φαρμακευτικη αξια και θα καταλαβεις .ποσο τους βρηκες;

----------


## lianna

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη. Το έψαχνα στο ιντερνετ και σαν σπόρους τριαντάφυλλου δεν τους έβρισκα. Το σακουλάκι γύρω στα 50 ή 100 γραμ. 2,30 €. Είναι καλή η τιμή;

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω απο τιμη ,αλλα αυτο το σακκουλακι που υπαρχει καπου στο ιντερνετ (ελλαδα ) ,κανει 3.95 ευρω  .Noμιζω ειχε καποιο e shop για πουλια ,αλλα δεν τους βρισκω τωρα ,παρα μονο σε καποια μιγματα για ιθαγενη

----------


## CreCkotiels

παιδια... καλημερα......!!!!!! πριν δυο χρονια ειχα καρδερινες στο κλουβι του κηπου.....και γυρω γυρω απο το κλουβι υπαρχουν τριανταφυλλιες......!!!!!!!!!! οτι λοιπον ανθος αγγιζε στα καγκελα...πηγεναν και ετρωγαν τα σπορια που ειχε το τριανταφυλλο.......!!!!!! εγω εννοω τα σπορια τα επιφανειακα , δηλαδη μαδωντας το ανθος αυτα που εχει...αυτα ειναι.....?????μπορειτε να βαλετε φωτογραφιες......????  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Peri27

Ειναι οχι απλως καλοι!! ειναι θαυματουργοι!! πηγα προν λιγο καιρο και πηρα απο καταστημα με βιολογικα εδω στη γειτονια..κανει πολυ καλο στον οργανοσμο μας.. και πιστευω και οτι και στα πουλακια κανει καλο!!

----------


## Peri27

*Ο Πλινιος ο πρεσβυτερος κατεγραψε 32 διαφορετικες φαρμακευτικες χρησεις του τριανταφυλλου τον 1ο αιωνα μ.Χ.
Τα τριανταφυλλα καλλλιεργουνταν το Μεσαιωνα περισσοτερο για φαρμακο και τροφη παρα για ομορφια.*
Οι καρποι της Rosa Rugosa χρησιμοποιουνταν για την αποφυγη του σκορβουτου.Οι καρποι αυτοι περιεχουν περισσοτερη βιταμινη C απο οποιοδηποτε αλλο φρουτο και λαχανικο.Ειναι επισης πλουσιοι σε βιταμινες Α,Β,Ε,Κ σε οργανικα οξεα και πηκτινη.Τα κοκκινα τριανταφυλλα Rosa gallica και Officinalis χρησιμοποιουνταν για ενα σωρο προβληματα.
Η κυνοροδη(R. canina)περιεχει την υψηλοτερη ποσοτητα βιταμινηςC.
Η R. laevigata χρησιμοποιειται στην Κινα για τη θεραπεια της διαρροιας.
Τα πεταλα της R. gallica χρησιμοποιουνται σαν τονωτικο και στυπτικο.
Οι σποροι της R. multiflora, χρησιμοποιουνται στην Ανατολη σαν διουρητικο και καθαρτικο.
Το ροδελαιο μειωνει τη χοληστερινη.Το τσάι απο ξεραμενα ροδοπεταλα θεραπευει τους πονοκεφαλους.Πεταλα σε συνδυασμο με κρασι σαν χλιαρες κομπρεσες για τον πονοκεφαλο επισης ή ζεστο σαν σταγονες για τ'αυτια.Οι γυναικες μαλιστα πιστευαν οτι αν τριψεις πανω στο δερμα τα πεταλα αποφευγεις τις ρυτιδες και διατηρεις τη νεοτητα.Ενα μειγμα τριανταφυλλου,μεντας και γαρυφαλλου βοηθα στον υπνο.
ΑΡΩΜΑ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΦΥΛΛΟΥ
Το ροδελαιο φτιαχνεται απο πεταλα των ποικιλιων Damasks και Gallicas και ειναι πανακριβο.Το ελαιο που χρησιμοποιειται για την κατασκευη συγκεκριμενων αρωματων ειναι υψηλης συγκεντρωσης.Χρειαζονται 2 τοννοι ροδοπεταλων για μια λιβρα ροδελαιου και 30.000 πεταλα για μια ουγγια.Το μεγαλυτερο μερος του ροδελαιου παραγεται σημερα στη Βουλγαρια και στην Τουρκια.Το Ροδο της Δαμασκου ειναι ενα απο τα βασικα και πρωταρχικα τριανταφυλλα που χρησιμοποιουνται για την παρασκευη ροδελαιου.Οι εκατονταφυλλες(Centifolias) ποικιλιες χρησιμοποιουνται στη Γαλλια για την παρασκευη ροδελαιου.
Το αρωμα του τριανταφυλλου βγαινει απο τις κορυφες των κατωτερων πεταλων του ανθους κι η ποσοτητα του εξαρταται απο την ποικιλια και τις κλιματικες συνθηκες.Ο ηλιος και η ζεστη χρειαζονται για το μεγιστο της αποδοσης.Μυριζουν πιο εντονα μια ηλιολουστη μερα κι η καλυτερη ωρα για να μυρισεις ενα ροδο ειναι στη μεση του πρωινου κι οταν το ανθος ειναι ανοιχτο κατα το 1/4 μεχρι τα 2/3 του.Οσο πιο αρωματικο ομως,τοσο μικροτερη η διαρκεια ζωης του στο βαζο
Το αρωμα της Damaskena ειναι το αρωμα του ερωτα και των φιλτρων της αγαπης.Ενα παλιο τετοιο ερωτικο φιλτρο φτιαχνεται απο πεταλα κοκκινων και λευκων Gallicas, Albas και Forget-me-nots.Μεχρι το τελος του Β΄Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου ολα τα ροδα ηταν αρωματικα,υστερα ομως δοθηκε περισσοτερη εμφαση στο χρωμα παρα στο αρωμα.


ΒΡΩΣΙΜΑ ΡΟΔΑ
Τα ροδα και οι καρποι τους χρησιμοποιηθηκαν στην κουζινα για αιωνες σε ολο τον κοσμο.Προσθετουν χρωμα και δινουν γευση σε καθε πιατο.Οι καρποι εχουν μια εντονη χαρακτηριστικη αλλα γλυκια γευσηκαι μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν φρεσκα,αποξηραμενα ή κονσερβα.
Οι καρποι να χρησιμοποιηθουν οταν εχουν εντονο κοκκινο χρωμα κι ειναι ελαφρα μαλακοι.
Μαδηστε τα ανθη και κοψτε στη μεση στο μακρος,βγαλτε τα μικρα τριχιδια(στημονες)και σπορους που βρισκονται στο κεντρο και ξεπλυντε.Μη χρησιμοποιειτε μεταλλικα εργαλεια και σκευη,καταστρεφουν τη Βιταμινη C.
Για να αποξηρανετε τους καρπους αραδιαστε σε ενα μόμο στρωμα σε δισκους,τοποθετηστε στο φουρνο στη χαμηλοτερη θερμοκρασια ή σε σκοτεινο και ξηρο μερος.
Διατηρηστε σε ενα γυαλινο δοχειο σε σκοτεινο δροσερο μερος.
Οταν χρησιμοποιειτε ροδοπεταλα στις συνταγες κοψτε τις λευκες ακρες στο τελος των πεταλων γιατι πικριζουν.
Προτιμαμε τα μικρα μπουμπουκια,ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ οτι αποφευγουμε τα ψεκασμενα με μυκητοκτονα και εντομοκτονα.

Πηγη :http://greenstories.blogspot.com/

για τη χρηση σε πουλακια δεν λεει .. το βαλα απλα πληροφορικα..  :Happy:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα ,Λιάνα έχω την εντύπωση πως πρέπει να γίνει μια διευκρίνηση σχετικά  δηλαδή είναι τα σποράκια ή όλο το επάνω μέρος του άνθους . Επειδή όσα πωλούνται 2 ή 3 ευρώ περιέχουν όλο το άνθος και προτείνονται για αφεψήματα . Στα πουλιά όμως το 80% θα το πετάξεις . Σίγουρα όμως είναι καλό για τα πουλάκια....

----------


## Peri27

> παιδια... καλημερα......!!!!!! πριν δυο χρονια ειχα καρδερινες στο κλουβι του κηπου.....και γυρω γυρω απο το κλουβι υπαρχουν τριανταφυλλιες......!!!!!!!!!! οτι λοιπον ανθος αγγιζε στα καγκελα...πηγεναν και ετρωγαν τα σπορια που ειχε το τριανταφυλλο.......!!!!!! εγω εννοω τα σπορια τα επιφανειακα , δηλαδη μαδωντας το ανθος αυτα που εχει...αυτα ειναι.....?????μπορειτε να βαλετε φωτογραφιες......????





αυτο αποξηρενουν νομιζω  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

τα πουλια τρωνε μονο το εσωτερικο και κυριως οταν ειναι μισανοιχτο ακομα το ανθος (οταν πεφτει και ξεκινουν να σχηματιζονται οι σποροι )

----------


## birdy_num_num

Δηλ. αν έχουμε τριανταφυλλιές να κλειστά μπουμπούκια τα προσφέρουμε στις κυρίες και τα ανοιχτά λουλούδια στα πουλιά?????

----------


## jk21

αν και προκειται για το αγριο ειδος ,πιστευω οτι και στην ημερη τριανταφυλλια  , οταν πεφτουν τα τριανταφυλλα (αν δεν εχει ραντιστει το φυτο !!! ) μπορεις να βαλεις αυτο που μενει ,αλλα βοηθητικα να το σχιζεις στην μεση

----------


## birdy_num_num

> αν και προκειται για το αγριο ειδος ,πιστευω οτι και στην ημερη τριανταφυλλια  , οταν πεφτουν τα τριανταφυλλα (αν δεν εχει ραντιστει το φυτο !!! ) μπορεις να βαλεις αυτο που μενει ,αλλα βοηθητικα να το σχιζεις στην μεση


To σχίσιμο στη μέση δεν θα το σκεφτόμουνα! Ευχαριστώ!  :Happy0065:

----------


## lianna

Είναι μόνο οι σπόροι, αυτοί που έχει φωτογραφία ο Peri27. Εάν θέλετε μπορώ να σας τους βγάλω φωτογραφία. Επίσης όποιος θέλει και δεν βρίσκει μπορώ να αγοράσω, αρκεί να βρώ εκείνη τη στιγμή που θα πάω. Αλλιώς μπορώ να του παραγγείλω.

----------


## Peri27

> ο Peri27



Κοριτσι ειμαι  ::

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> αν και προκειται για το αγριο ειδος ,πιστευω οτι και στην ημερη τριανταφυλλια  , οταν πεφτουν τα τριανταφυλλα (αν δεν εχει ραντιστει το φυτο !!! ) μπορεις να βαλεις αυτο που μενει ,αλλα βοηθητικα να το σχιζεις στην μεση



Υπομονη.

----------

